# Turn off last trip on ping screen?



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

Took a family vaction last week. Came back to the updated app (Android).

I hate that on the "waiting for ping" screen it now displays your last trip with the fare cost. Is there a way to turn this off? (If it was last trip "earnings" then ok, but I did not make $22 that last trip. I made $15-16...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

aiseop said:


> . Is there a way to turn this off? .


no


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Psychological warfare at its finest.


----------



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

aiseop said:


> Took a family vaction last week. Came back to the updated app (Android).
> 
> I hate that on the "waiting for ping" screen it now displays your last trip with the fare cost. Is there a way to turn this off? (If it was last trip "earnings" then ok, but I did not make $22 that last trip. I made $15-16...


I emailed support twice about this issue on my android phone too. and that it covers the surge banner....they finally admitted it was a problem and they are looking into making a correction to it. tick, tock, tick, tock, ect...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It looks like they finally fixed it for me, based on my last few trips.

Thankfully.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Not here. Android. Still covers the surge range banner. Like they didn't test it on a phone first?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

aiseop said:


> Took a family vaction last week. Came back to the updated app (Android).
> 
> I hate that on the "waiting for ping" screen it now displays your last trip with the fare cost. Is there a way to turn this off? (If it was last trip "earnings" then ok, but I did not make $22 that last trip. I made $15-16...


This is going to sound really snarky (so don't take it personally)
but if you have difficulty subtracting $1 and uber's % from the FARE shown, 
then you probably shouldn't be driving - anything with a motor.

Seriously, you can look up your trip earnings at any time... 
but a pax isn't going to turn around and ask you 
'hey, how much did you earn on that last trip?"... 
they'll want to know the fare they just racked up 
(because they are also not bright enough to be behind the wheel of a car -
which is why they use Uber and don't realize the fare the is displayed on their own phone - 
if they are actually the one who called for and paid for the ride).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Not here. Android. Still covers the surge range banner. Like they didn't test it on a phone first?


Surge? What's a Surge?
(haven't seen one in my area in a long time)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> This is going to sound really snarky (so don't take it personally)
> but if you have difficulty subtracting $1 and uber's % from the FARE shown,
> then you probably shouldn't be driving - anything with a motor.
> .


Yeah but he obviously knows how to calculate the earnings since he said a fare lower than whats displayed on his screen.
Point is of course, Uber if you're going to display something, make it more useful. But of course the best thing to do is make the banner thing optional in settings, instead of jamming it in our face.

Pax rarely rarely ask me how much the fare is. But normally i'll just tell them the fare (if its before i rate and submit.if afterwards, i tell them to check their receipt,unless i signed out because their dropoff is in an area I dont want to be)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Pax rarely rarely ask me how much the fare is.


Really? I get that question all the time.
One of the big system problems Uber has with the network is the delay in sending the final fare info back to the apps (both driver and rider)...
and 
*that is why they moved that info 
away from the 'end/rate ride screen - to after the fact*... 
so that you're app doesn't just hang waiting for the final fare info.

I do agree it would be far better to have that as a 'menu' item then as it is displayed over the screen now.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really? I get that question all the time.
> One of the big system problems Uber has with the network is the delay in sending the final fare info back to the apps (both driver and rider)...
> and *that is why they moved that info away from the 'end/rate ride screen to after the fact*... so that you're app doesn't just hang waiting for the final fare info.
> 
> I do agree it would be far better to have that as a 'menu' item then as it is displayed over the screen now.


Yeah for me say 1 out of every 50 trips. heck in most cities the fare is dirt cheap why are they asking how much lol?
I'm sure this banner is a glitch. (has to be since its covering up the surge banner). Not sure why Uber didnt fix it the next day, but im sure it'll be fixed/changed in the next app update


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really? I get that question all the time.


Yesterday was my first time ever. In fact, I thought he was asking how much he needed to pay me, so I kept saying "It's already paid on your credit card." He had to ask three times before I understood he was just curious what the total ended up being. (There was a bit of a language barrier too, which added to the confusion.)


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

renbutler said:


> It looks like they finally fixed it for me, based on my last few trips.
> 
> Thankfully.


And today it's back. Weird. Come on, Uber.


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

My point was that when the "earnings" was put in our app, I found that I could by-pass the "total" number on the website before you had to click to see your paycheck. Kinda like: I don't care how much I made McDonald's during this hour, I want to know how much this hour will pay me - type of thing. On the screen there's nothing saying "FARE" it just says, "Last Trip UberX $14.03." It's a sneaky way to keep our sense of earnings inflated by posting the pre-cut numbers up there. That was the point.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Actu


aiseop said:


> Took a family vaction last week. Came back to the updated app (Android).
> 
> I hate that on the "waiting for ping" screen it now displays your last trip with the fare cost. Is there a way to turn this off? (If it was last trip "earnings" then ok, but I did not make $22 that last trip. I made $15-16...


Actually if they break it down to how much of that fare was for TOLLs it would help greatly. In Tampa still TOLLs are not completely programmed. Maybe in more than few markets that's still the case. We can instantly verify without having to go to the partners web site, log in, pull statements, figure out the last trip in the current statement that's not yet sent and finally see the toll and come back to write a note to Uber to get reimbursed for it. I rather see payment related information maybe even the rolling trip counter and the cumulative fares since beginning of a month for that matter. when Uber steals from you a fare or reduces a fare, you can never know unless there is a constant tracking. When a toll is underpaid, it is the same thing. You need to track.

Ultimately, this is a DASHBOARD! you need to see things of value to your small business on it. A blank map is just a map. I rather see a lot more than a map in that screen. even prepared communication texts that I can send with a push of a button directly to the customer should be there once a trip is accepted. A scrolling message screen with what uber told the pax should be there once I arrive. If I want to send another text, I would be able to select from some generic messages.

That's just my humble opinion...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

aiseop said:


> My point was that when the "earnings" was put in our app, I found that I could by-pass the "total" number on the website before you had to click to see your paycheck. Kinda like: I don't care how much I made McDonald's during this hour, I want to know how much this hour will pay me - type of thing. On the screen there's nothing saying "FARE" it just says, "Last Trip UberX $14.03." It's a sneaky way to keep our sense of earnings inflated by posting the pre-cut numbers up there. That was the point.


And my point is that the info isn't there for your conveience, it's there so that you can serve your customers better. Which is all Uber cares about when displaying info in the app.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

aiseop said:


> My point was that when the "earnings" was put in our app, I found that I could by-pass the "total" number on the website before you had to click to see your paycheck. Kinda like: I don't care how much I made McDonald's during this hour, I want to know how much this hour will pay me - type of thing. On the screen there's nothing saying "FARE" it just says, "Last Trip UberX $14.03." It's a sneaky way to keep our sense of earnings inflated by posting the pre-cut numbers up there. That was the point.


Showing your 'earnings' in the driver app does nothing to help the rider - or help you serve the rider.
That information (while GREAT to have available) is not necessary to do your job - while you are working.
And that's why IT IS THE TRIP FARE that Uber displays -
to make it easy for us to serve the customer.

*I know a lot of 'us' drivers don't like that or disagree with it... *
but that is WHY uber is displaying that info...
and the network system lag is WHY they moved it to where it is now.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

aiseop said:


> Took a family vaction last week. Came back to the updated app (Android).
> 
> I hate that on the "waiting for ping" screen it now displays your last trip with the fare cost. Is there a way to turn this off? (If it was last trip "earnings" then ok, but I did not make $22 that last trip. I made $15-16...


You can remove the "last trip" banner by requesting yourself from your rider account and then after you have accepted the request, simply cancel from your rider account...no more annoying banner!


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Agreed its not needed i could always go in Trip history to see what a fare was and how much.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I just had my second passenger today ask what his fare was. This time I was showed him the "Last Fare" banner. It was convenient for this rare case.

That said, I'd rather have a way to remove it manually after its usefulness has long ago expired.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> You can remove the "last trip" banner by requesting yourself from your rider account and then after you have accepted the request, simply cancel from your rider account...no more annoying banner!


Will you be deactivated both as a pax and as a driver for cancelling too much? hehe...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

got an upgrade today, banner is still there with no option to swipe away. ridicolous


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I just had my second passenger today ask what his fare was. This time I was showed him the "Last Fare" banner. It was convenient for this rare case. That said, I'd rather have a way to remove it manually after its usefulness has long ago expired.


I agree - let the damn thing disappear 30 seconds after it pops up


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Will you be deactivated both as a pax and as a driver for cancelling too much? hehe...


that would depend on what "too much" is.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It goes away when you get a ping. No PAX see it. 
Don't sweat the small stuff. There will be much more to get your attention soon.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to close out this thread for now:
There is now a 'close' [X] on the banner.
At least in my region.
Problem solved.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

There is a Close [X] on my screen, but it won't close, so I just leave it.


----------



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

clwilla said:


> There is a Close [X] on my screen, but it won't close, so I just leave it.


I have to tap the X 3 to 7 times before it closes...oh, well...better luck with the next update


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

cogtx said:


> I have to tap the X 3 to 7 times before it closes...oh, well...better luck with the next update


My latest update was yesterday afternoon. Last night had issues with the app as usual, and the Last Fare X-button had to be tapped several times as well.


----------

